# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] CPC Hardware HS N°15 : Comment le PC est devenu une machine de jeu

## Dandu

Vous souvenez-vous de votre premier PC ? Des étoiles dans les yeux quand vous avez vu une 3dfx tourner ? De la mâchoire à terre devant Doom (insérez ici votre jeu préféré) ? Mais saviez-vous aussi que le PC, pendant longtemps, a été une machine beige moche pour les comptables de la COGIP ? Bref, nous avons décidé de vous expliquer pourquoi et comment le PC est devenu la machine préférée des joueurs.

Nous avons décidé de vous raconter une histoire en plusieurs étapes, en commençant par le PC dans les années 80, les jeux sur disquettes, le CGA, etc. Ensuite, nous nous sommes intéressés à l'audio, en partant du simple bip du haut-parleur et en arrivant aux Sound Blaster, aux synthétiseurs MIDI, etc. Fanny, que vous commencez à connaître, nous explique comment iMUSE fonctionnait et l'intérêt du MIDI dans les jeux. 

La troisième partie se consacre évidemment à la 3D, avec l'histoire des premières cartes 3D par Neji et des dossiers dédiés aux grandes marques : 3dfx, PowerVR, nVidia ou ATi (certaines existent encore…). Vous découvrirez les nombreuses API 3D, et nous en avons profité pour interviewer deux développeurs d'un jeu devenu mythique : POD. Dans le reste du magazine, nous vous parlerons aussi de choses moins connues comme les cartes son externes, l'arrivée du CD-ROM, la prise en charge de la vidéo dans les jeux et même les « cartes consoles », une technologie tombée dans l'oubli.

Et comme parler de cartes 3D, cartes son et cartes de décompression ça peut être un peu fatigant, nous avons eu une idée pour vous divertir : nous avons demandé à nos collègues de Canard PC qui jouaient dans les années 80 et 90 (autrement dit, les vieux…) comment ils ont pris conscience que le PC était devenu une machine de jeu. ackboo, Ivan le fou, Fishbone, votre serviteur et d'autres vous expliqueront donc pourquoi ils aiment le PC, dans des pages illustrées par Didider Couly.

Nous espérons que ce nouveau numéro vous plaira et nous vous invitions à venir en parler sur le forum pour nous donner votre avis et vos impressions.

Ce hors-série de Canard PC Hardware est en kiosque mais aussi sur notre boutique.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Concernant la compatibilité MT-32 (et dérivé) et SC-55 (General Midi) :

Page 37 :



> Le SC-55 a l'avantage d'être compatible avec le MT-32 de façon logicielle (avec une reprogrammation à la volée)


Le MT-32 étant programmable, il est possible de remplacer certains de ses instruments (ou de les déplacer dans l'ordre de la liste d'instruments) pour obtenir une 'setlist' approchant celle prévu pour le General Midi. On reste limité par le nombre de voies (8+ percussions, contre 16 pour le General MIDI), et par la polyphonie (32 'timbrals' simultanés maximum, certains instruments complexes en utilisant jusqu'à 4).
C'est la technique utilisée par de nombreux jeu a partir de 1992-93, ils proposent le MT-32 dans les options sonores mais se contentent de lui faire jouer la musique prévue pour le GM en réallouant plusieurs instruments. Le résultat est plus ou moins bon selon si c'est fait à la main ou en utilisant des drivers génériques (genre Miles Audio System)... à partir du moment où on garde la mélodie principale et une partie de la rythmique ça passe.

Dans l'autre sens, il est possible de jouer des musiques prévues pour le MT-32 sur un expandeur General Midi :
-Soit en patchant le jeu pour ajouter la prise en charge du GM  (peu d'éditeurs prenaient la peine de patcher leurs anciens jeux, à part Sierra et Microprose), généralement ça nécessite un petite transposition dans les fichiers musicaux pour avoir les bon instruments (ou ceux qui s'approchent le plus de l'original).

-Soit en utilisant la fonction 'émulation' de l'expandeur. Les premiers modules Sound Canvas de Roland (SC-55, SC-88...) intègrent un mode MT-32.
En fait en plus de la banque d'instruments General Midi ils intègrent un banque 'MT-32' contenant les samples des instruments originaux du MT-32. 
Le rendu est assez approchant, tant que le jeu n'utilise pas d'instruments 'custom'... en effet le SC-55 et ses successeurs sont dépourvus des capacités de synthèse sonore du MT-32 et ne sont pas programmables. Il sera donc possible de jouer à Dune ou Monkey Island 1 avec un son très approchant d'un vrai MT-32, par contre les jeux Sierra utilisant massivement les instruments 'custom' le rendu d'un King's Quest sera immonde.
C'est la même chose pour les cartes 'compatibles MT32' comme les soundblaster AWE32 (une réallocation temporaires des instruments General MIDI pour une Setlist proche de celle du MT-32, mais incompatible avec les instruments custom.




> Dans les menus des setups des jeux vous trouverez souvent le Roland SC-55 dans la liste, mais en pratique il est possible d'utiliser n'importe quel synthétiseur compatible general MIDI


Je n'ai jamais vu explicitement marqué 'SC-55' dans un setup de jeu vidéo sous DOS. 
On voit parfois 'Sound Canvas' et souvent simplement General MIDI (et parfois du General MIDI lié à des cartes spécifiques).
Un jeu qui tirerait spécifiquement partie des modules Sound Canvas ne serait pas 100% compatible General Midi mais pourrait utiliser les sets d'instruments supplémentaire du standard 'MIDI étendu' Roland GS (norme propriétaire de Roland, Yamaha avait aussi créé son propre MIDI étendu avec le XG ).
Les tout premiers modèles du SC-55 ne portaient d'ailleurs pas le logo GM mais uniquement le logo GS car ils sont sortis quelques mois avant que la norme GM soit réellement finalisée et officiellement standardisée.

Quand il est marqué simplement 'Roland' dans le setup, c'est que le jeu date d'avant 1991-92 et gère le MT-32 (et ses dérivés CM-32L/LAPC-I, CM-64, CM-500). Ne surtout pas choisir Roland dans Dosbox sans avoir le vrai matos ou une émulation (type MunT) bien configurée), sinon Dosbox envoie les données MIDI au synthé de l'OS (Microsoft Soft Synth sous Windows) qui les jouera avec ses instruments General MIDI (ça fait toujours bizarre quand la partie 'guitare' d'un morceau est jouée par un son de cloche).



Page 43 :



> Sans doute en 1989 quand j'ai vu les pieds du prince glisser sur le sol de la prison de Prince of Persia...


En 1990 sur PC, comme tu l'indiquais dans l'article dédié au jeu du n°412.
La version Apple II de 1989 a pas du se vendre beaucoup en Europe.



Page 47, en parlant de Wolfenstein 3D :



> au passage ils créent l'un des premier jeux en 256 couleurs.


Wolfenstein 3D utilise effectivement une palette (fixe) de 256 couleurs, mais il ne sort qu'en mai 1992.
Le MCGA puis le VGA sont standardisés en 1987, et s'ils mettent du temps à se démocratiser sur PC (surtout en Europe), dès 1989-90 pas mal de jeux l'exploitent (King's Quest V et ses décors peints à la main et numérisés est sorti en 1990 et utilise des palettes variables : 256 couleurs par écran sur une palette totale de 262 144 couleurs (la palette fixe permet d'économiser de la mémoire et est donc souvent utilisée pour les jeux d'action).
Ce n'est même pas un des premiers jeux d'action en 256 couleurs : Wing Commander est sorti en 1990 et utilise lui aussi une centaine de couleurs simultanées à l'écran.
Par contre pour un jeu '3D' oui ça devait être un des premiers à être aussi coloré.

Article interessant : The first 256-color game on the IBM PC

----------


## Catel

Dans l'ensemble je suis un petit peu déçu que le magazine tape à côté de son titre : c'est à la fin des années 80 que le PC va s'imposer comme machine de jeu, supplanter l'Atari et l'Amiga grâce à sa puissance croissante et son taux d'équipement (l'Atari ST n'a pratiquement pas existé aux USA) et dominer sur les genres autres que l'action : simulation, stratégie, aventure, RPG. Le PC devient définitivement une machine à tout jouer grâce à Doom, mais en réalité la 3D n'y est pas pour grand chose : elle s'insère simplement dans le mouvement avec les consoles, mais en réalité en 1995-96 le PC est déjà une machine de jeu très bien implantée, il a Command & Conquer, Diablo, Under a Killing Moon...

Le truc c'est que le tournant est question est plus économique que technologique, ce qui explique peut-être qu'il échappe un peu à CPC Hardware.

Treize pages consacrées... au son, ça fait beaucoup de détails mais on se demande un peu quelle est la pertinence globale.
J'aurais plutôt par exemple parlé de la manière dont Microsoft a imposé ses standards pour faire progressivement du PC une machine grand public. Windows 95 et DirectX ont été de vraies révolutions ludiques (même si ça a mis 3 ans pour fonctionner à peu près).

De même, quand on parle des jeux en ligne, on aurait pu passer du temps sur le jeu par modem qui était déjà pas mal utilisé dans les années 80.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Dans l'ensemble je suis un petit peu déçu que le magazine tape à côté de son titre : c'est à la fin des années 80 que le PC va s'imposer comme machine de jeu, supplanter l'Atari et l'Amiga grâce à sa puissance croissante et son taux d'équipement (l'Atari ST n'a pratiquement pas existé aux USA) et dominer sur les genres autres que l'action : simulation, stratégie, aventure, RPG.


Fin des 80's aux USA :
- la micro 8 bits y a été beaucoup moins pléthorique qu'en Europe : principalement l'Apple II et le C64, Texas Instrument ayant lâché l'affaire avec son TI-99 après le crash de 83.
- la micro 16/32 bits n'y a presque pas existé : le ST n'ayant jamais décollé et l'Amiga n'y ayant été qu'une machine pour geek bricoleurs.
- le CGA composite permettait d'afficher 16 couleurs sur un écran NTSC et était donc moins rebutant que le mode RGB en 4 couleurs 'sur une palette de 16) qui était le seul disponible sur PC en Europe.
- le marché beaucoup plus large : le PC était aussi une machine chère aux USA, mais développer des jeux pour un marché limité aux CSP+ sur un marché unifié de 200 millions de personnes c'est facilement plus rentable que  sur un marché morcelé comme l'était l'Europe, surtout si on y ajoute la concurrence des micros 8 et 16 bits.

Si des éditeurs comme Sierra ou Origin proposaient dès 1989 des jeux en 256 couleurs et gestion des cartes-son les plus récentes, en Europe cette année-là les portages PC se  contentaient encore souvent du CGA (de l'EGA pour les éditeurs les moins frileux), et du buzzer.

Il faut attendre 1991-92 en Europe pour que le PC commence à devenir une option viable dans le choix d'une machine de jeu :
En 1988-89 les ordinateurs les plus vendus en Europe sur le marché grand public (en entreprise c'était des PC), c'était encore le C64 et l'Amstrad CPC, sortis respectivement en 1982 et 1984.
En 89-92 c'était le ST et l'Amiga : 3 fois moins chers qu'un PC, plus de couleurs (en Europe toujours), et des jeux très bien réalisés car les développeurs maitrisaient parfaitement les machines : Black Crypt ou Ambermoon n'ont rien à envier aux RPG PC de l'époque, et les fonctions 'hardware' de l'Amiga en faisait une bien meilleure plate-forme pour les jeux d'action typés 'console'.
Le Falcon et l'A1200 sont arrivés bien trop tard en 1992-93, alors que la vague PC arrivait en Europe, poussée par un marché US où le PC était désormais quasiment seul face aux consoles.

Un Falcon ou un A1200 avaient des capacités techniques supérieures aux PC de l'époque (386 et premiers 486) sur certains points (son DSP du Falcon, résolutions/palettes du 1200) mais le prix d'une configuration avec suffisamment de RAM et un Disque Dur revenait finalement au même prix qu'un bon PC, avec infiniment moins de programmes et de jeux (seuls les éditeurs Européens ayant soutenu les 2 machines pendant un ou 2 ans avant de laisser tomber).
Mais surtout le PC avait l'avantage d'être un standard, avec des marques se faisant de la concurrence tant dans l'innovation que dans les prix, là ou Atari et Commodore devaient financer leur 'R&D' sur des modèles qu'ils étaient seuls à produire, ils n'ont pas pu concurrencer longtemps les 'assembleurs Taïwanais' qui proposaient des PC à prix cassés.
L'annonce du Pentium et l'arrivée du CD-ROM a fini par enfoncer le dernier clou dans la concurrence face au PC en Europe (hors Macintosh, mais Apple visait surtout le marché professionel), aux USA c'était déjà plié depuis longtemps.

----------


## Dandu

> Dans l'ensemble je suis un petit peu déçu que le magazine tape à côté de son titre : c'est à la fin des années 80 que le PC va s'imposer comme machine de jeu, supplanter l'Atari et l'Amiga grâce à sa puissance croissante et son taux d'équipement (l'Atari ST n'a pratiquement pas existé aux USA) et dominer sur les genres autres que l'action : simulation, stratégie, aventure, RPG. Le PC devient définitivement une machine à tout jouer grâce à Doom, mais en réalité la 3D n'y est pas pour grand chose : elle s'insère simplement dans le mouvement avec les consoles, mais en réalité en 1995-96 le PC est déjà une machine de jeu très bien implantée, il a Command & Conquer, Diablo, Under a Killing Moon...
> 
> Le truc c'est que le tournant est question est plus économique que technologique, ce qui explique peut-être qu'il échappe un peu à CPC Hardware.
> 
> Treize pages consacrées... au son, ça fait beaucoup de détails mais on se demande un peu quelle est la pertinence globale.
> J'aurais plutôt par exemple parlé de la manière dont Microsoft a imposé ses standards pour faire progressivement du PC une machine grand public. Windows 95 et DirectX ont été de vraies révolutions ludiques (même si ça a mis 3 ans pour fonctionner à peu près).
> 
> De même, quand on parle des jeux en ligne, on aurait pu passer du temps sur le jeu par modem qui était déjà pas mal utilisé dans les années 80.


Ca nous pas totalement échappé, hein, mais c'est Canard PC Hardware, donc forcément, le côté matériel est mis en avant. 

Pour Windows 95, je suis pas tellement 'accord, c'était plus un problème qu'une révolution, c'est DirectX et Windows 98 qui règlent à peu près les soucis.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Windows 95 ne fait pas du PC une machine de jeu, il en fait une machine (la seule, à moins de mettre 3 mois de SMIC dans un Macintosh) accessible au grand public avec une interface relativement intuitive et facile à utiliser, pour faire du traitement de texte sous Word6  (haaa le bonheur de créer des cartes d'invitation avec des cliparts en noir&blanc) ou gérer ses comptes sous Money, et ça facilite aussi l'accès aux services en ligne, sauf en France où ça coute une blinde (temps de connexion + prix de la communication) et où de toute façon il n'y a quasiment aucun service en ligne sur le web, tout devant passer par les services télématique (minitel).

Il faut avouer qu'en arrivant du GEM du ST ou du Workbench de l'Amiga, se retrouver face à au prompt "C:\ _" du DOS ou face à l'ergonomie très rigide de  Windows3.1 ça donnait l'impression d'être revenu 10 ans en arrière.

Niveau jeu, la plupart des premiers jeux estampillés 'Made For Windows 95' ne fonctionnent qu'en mode fenêtré et nécessitent une machine 2 fois plus puissante que pour afficher la même chose sous DOS. DirectX ne commencera a être (relativement) efficace qu'à partir de DirectX3.0 (fin 1996) et vraiment efficace qu'à partir de DX5.0 (mi-97).
Beaucoup de jeux "Windows95" sortis jusqu'en 97-98 sont encore sur une architecture Windows 3.1 et sont des applications 16 bits (surtout vrai pour les jeux de gestion/stratégie/puzzles/aventure, pas trop pour les jeux d'action.).

----------


## madoxav

Bon eh bien ça fait 4 maisons de la presse que je fais à Toulouse, personne ne l'a  ::|:

----------


## Narm

> Bon eh bien ça fait 4 maisons de la presse que je fais à Toulouse, personne ne l'a


Sur la boutique en ligne de CPC, sinon là où je viens de prendre mon mensuel, il y en a 5ou 6 de dispo, on peut s'arranger  :;):

----------


## gros_bidule

Perso j'ai bien aimé les thèmes abordés. Bien approfondis, et des infos très intéressantes. Joli !  :;): 

Pendant ce temps, les fact-checkeurs fact-checkeront les dates ^^, si c'est leur trip...

----------


## vectra

> Le PC devient définitivement une machine à tout jouer grâce à Doom, mais en réalité la 3D n'y est pas pour grand chose : elle s'insère simplement dans le mouvement avec les consoles,


Tu sous-estimes ce tournant. Le magazine aussi d'ailleurs...
Wolfenstein, Wing Commander, Doom: c'était clairement du jamais vu pour l'époque. Des gens ont claqué 10000 francs pour avoir un PC permettant de jouer à ces jeux-là, et à l'époque assez peu de gens les traitaient de riches cons.

Les consoles ont fini par suivre le mouvement, sans jamais arriver à quoi que ce soit d'aussi qualitatif. Et de plus, pendant plusieurs années (soit une éternité à l'échelle des nineties), le PC a fait cavalier seul. Pire, il a même imposé son architecture à base de CPU puissant et de pas-de-coprocesseurs externes, soit exactement l'inverse de l'archi des consoles et ordis domestiques du début de la décennie.

J'en vois d'autres s'exciter sur l'affichage ici: ne pas oublier non plus qu'il était impossible d'avoir du 640*400 en 256 couleurs sur (par exemple) l'A 1200, à moins de se payer un moniteur multi-sync hors de prix, ou d'acheter un second moniteur VGA et d'acheter une carte d'affichage supplémentaire. Et tout cela sans aucun jeu compatible, en admirant de loin la ludothèque PC de l'époque.

----------


## gros_bidule

Autant Doom était, il paraît, nul sur SNES, mais, et je ne me rappelle pas de la chronologie exacte, WingCommander est sorti sur SNES, et j'en garde un très bon souvenir. Pas de quoi claquer 30 ans d'argent de poche dans un PC et un grand écran  ::P: . Un peu plus tard, j'avais un pote de collège qui avait un PC et Alerte Rouge. Son père a miséré pour l'installer (pas assez de place à l'install sur le disque mou, et plus tard ce sont les sauvegardes qui ont posé le même soucis, lol), puis ça a fonctionné. Pendant ce temps, j'avais C&C sur Playstation, c'était aussi _beau_ (ok, les deux étaient moches), et ça fonctionnait direct. La console 1, le PC 0.

J'ai bcp apprécié les témoignages de CPC, mais j'ai l'impression (et ce n'est pas pour critiquer) que ce sont les points de vue de PCistes qui ont connu le PC assez tôt (le hasard quoi : les parents informaticiens ou qui ont des sous, ce genre de truc). Pour qui a plutôt connu les consoles, que ce soit par (mal)chance ou par manque de brouzoufs, c'est la console qui était, est, et reste LA plateforme de jeux vidéos n°1, même aujourd'hui. Pour eux, le PC peut encore être vu comme un truc où Windows plante, risque les virus, il faut acheter un GPU aussi (voir plus) cher qu'une PS4, les jeux ne sont pas sûr de passer... Enfin bref, je pense que plusieurs points de vue se défendent, et nous n'avons que celui de PCistes convaincus.

----------


## kroko44

Point de vu de PCistes ou plus largement de ceux ayant eu des micro-ordinateurs en plus ou à la place des consoles. De mémoire, ceux ayant investi dans des PC de jeux dans les années 90 avaient souvent eu avant un ST, un Amiga, machines qui elles-mêmes avaient succédé au C64, Amstrad ou Spectrum. Avoir un PC était une suite logique, à condition évidemment d'en avoir les moyens. Après, il n'y avait pas photo : impossible de comparer les versions consoles indigentes de jeux comme Wing commander ou Alerte rouge avec les versions PC tournant sur un 486 DX 33...

----------

